# looking for wheels



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,can anyone suggest or help with sets of wheels and tyres,I am looking for 1/25th scale steel wheels with hub caps for a 68 Dodge Charger and 15 inch 5 spoke Mag alloys for a 68 Mustang,youve probably guessed that its the Bullitt cars I want to build,any help would be much appreciated as I'm not clued up on after markets stuff for car kits,
thanks in advance

Gordon


----------



## Redneckracing87 (Jun 17, 2016)

They make that mustang in a kit. I seen it two years ago at a show


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Redneckracing,I have the kits but its the wrong type of wheels that are supplied with the kit which is why I'm looking for specific if I can get them


cheers
Gordon


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

This website has a lot of different resin wheels. I believe the mustang
had American Racing mags.

Speed City Resin Vintage Drag Racing Model Cars

-David


----------

